# Freeview



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi

Can anyone advise on the fitted Freeview box in our Autotrail. Everytime we switch it on we keep getting a message *'Poor or no siginal' *across the screen. We have tried it in 3 different areas now and have adjusted the ariel but nothing changes.

Tonight we took our Freeview box out of the house and plugged that one in instead. The drop down screen in the cab picked up freeview straight away but the TV in the rear didn't.

Does this mean the fitted Freeview box is no good and the house one isn't set up to work on two TV's or are we doing something wrong with the fitted one?

Also, does anyone with an Autotrail have problems with the fridge Freezer where as a blue light flashes on the panel, a picture of a spanner appears and the light goes out in the fridge. But then after a short while it all goes out and its okay again. Cannot find any reasons for this in the handbook. :roll:

Anita


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

firstly.. The box does not send freeviewsignals to the rear TV socket, only to the front screen as it t is connected by A/V ( Audio / Video to the front ). You will only get the analogue 5 channels in the rear.
Poor thought off Autotrail really as all they had to do was fit a 12v freeview that had a modulator.
There are some threads about this on the web site. Do a search for "autotrail freeview".

The fact that your other box works may indicate a fault with the Humax, only way would be to test it in the home but you would need to find a suitable adaptor..

Cant help with fridge freezer...


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info Tonka. Good idea to try it in the house.

The reason I mentioned the rear veiw TV is because when we were trying to get it working the same message (poor or no siginal) came up on the rear TV as well. 

Anita


----------



## dawnraider (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi Anita. we picked up our new AutoTrail, about 3 weeks ago, and on our first night away, we encountered the same problem with our fridge freezer, from the hand book it appears that the spanner indicates that there is less than 200 volts connected, we have tried this both on a camp site and on the mains at home and still have the same problem. It works fine on gas but not mains. Will keep you posted as we taking it in to our local Thetford agent in the morning.

Rgeards Ken


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Does the fridge work on 12v? Mine worked on gas but not on mains or 12v. Apparently this was a known fault, something to do with a thermostat I think, but it seemed to be easily fixed. One of the few faults which has been sorted so far.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Freeview box*

Hi,
Perhaps I'm missing something but on our freeview box, we have to retune it in whenever we change to a different area.

Some places we may only pick up half a dozen channels, other places we pick up loads.

We also have to rotate the aerial to optimize the signal.

It usually takes about five minutes to go through the sequence.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks Ken.

I would love to know how you get on with Thretford as it sounds like we have the same problem. Ours has done it now three times on mains hook-up.

It also runs on 12 volt and gas but never noticed a problem with it then.

Anita


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

anita302 said:


> Thanks for the info Tonka. Good idea to try it in the house.
> 
> The reason I mentioned the rear v1ew TV is because when we were trying to get it working the same message (poor or no siginal) came up on the rear TV as well.
> 
> Anita


Our Autotrail is a 2005 model.. Maybe they have lmade some recent changes..


----------



## ronin56 (May 25, 2007)

I could be wrong but it seems to me that your fridge is working correctly. Along with the spanner symbol you will get a number and if you refer to the Thetford manual the number will tell you what the problem is, usually unavailability of one type of power source when the fridge is set to automatic selection. The fact that your fridge finds an appropriate source of power seems to me to indicate that the initial error indication (i.e. blue light and spanner symbol) is just the first stage of cycling through the options. In my case, with gas switched off, no mains connection and the engine not running I expected the leisure battery to be the power source but (my logic dictates) if you think about it, the wattage for a fridge is the equivalent, in reverse, of an oven producing heat, i.e quite a lot, and the battery would quickly be exhausted so it is either not wired in to provide this function or doesn't have the oomph to do it. As I say, this is speculation fuelled by schoolboy physics of eons ago so could be completely off track but connecting an alternative source (turning on the gas, plugging in to mains or starting the engine) in auto mode solved the problem so I believe this to be the case.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Anita

Regards your free view box. You definitely have to re tune it every time you change location. Remember to firstly go to the "channels list" select all, and clear them before re tuning. I ran a phono cable from the switch box to my rear TV so now I can receive all free view channels on either tele.

Any further problems just shout or PM me. If you are passing Cheshire anytime, pop in and see me and I will give you a quick training course  

Trevor


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Anita,

Our Fridge/freezer seems to work ok on electric. We only picked our Cheyenne 660 (2008 model) up on 3rd Nov and for the 10 days away we were on hook-up all the time.

We have however decided to always use the manual side as we had heard reports of problems with the Auto setting.

As for the Humax Freeview, do you have both switches on in the cupboard below the status bit? At least we have two switches.


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for your advise and tips.

*Freeview* - We have tonight got it playing on both the drop down screen and the rear television. The only problem with it at the moment is that on the rear TV the sound is not working right, there is a noise all the time. Still trying to suss out that one. :roll:

*Fridge: * Still not sure how to work around that one. Good ideas re using it on Gas or Battery. May phone Thretford tomorrow and see if they know why it's playing up when on Hook-up.

Cheers everyone, I'm sure I'll be back with more questions.

Trevor, Thanks for the training offer, definitely next time we're passing your way, we will drop by. Always nice to get tips, etc off other people who know what their doing.

Anita


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> The only problem with it at the moment is that on the rear TV the sound is not working right
> 
> 
> > The link to your rear tele will be video only, the sound should come from the cab radio. For earlier models you need to tune in a spare FM channel. I believe on the later ones you select "ext input"
> ...


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

We have installed our own Freeview TV as we got fed up with watching such a small screen and position was wrong for viewing.
The only time we use the inbuilt one is if we are only on 12 volt and then only if I have got the patience to fiddle with it. 

As for the fridge, we have had trouble on 12 volt and it was found the element had gone. Now repaired. If the voltage is below 220 volts ours won't work on mains and if the voltage on the battery is below 12 volts the gas won't ignite. Also you will find the water will run out if the frisge defrosts so we keep a cloth in the bottom.

Think Auto-trail should change their supplier of frdges


----------

